# New Spring rates for Compacts



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Eligible Models: 

ZD18, ZD21, ZD25, ZD28,
BX1500, BX1800, BX1830, BX22, BX2200,
BX2230, BX23,
B2630, B3030
MX5000F, MX5000DT
M4900, M5700, M6800, M8200, M9000
M95SDSC, M95SDSCC, M105SHC, M105SHDC
M105SDSC, M105SDSCC
M-110, M-120 

Here


----------

